# Moving to Cancun - expats?



## KassandraSaint (Sep 25, 2015)

Good evening to everyone!
I'm moving to Mexico, Cancun. Wonder if there are any expats who want to make a new friend? 
As well looking for contacts of real estate agents, if you know good ones?
Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

KassandraSaint said:


> Good evening to everyone!
> I'm moving to Mexico, Cancun. Wonder if there are any expats who want to make a new friend?
> As well looking for contacts of real estate agents, if you know good ones?
> Thank you!


I am not in Cancun but, :welcome:


----------



## KassandraSaint (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you!) if you are in Cancun someday and need some help or something, feel free to message me!)


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...n-what-things-should-i-know-about-mexico.html


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

The above link is 5 year old and totally worthless. 

I live in PDC now. When you have enough posts send me a PM and I will try answer some of your questions about living here and the area.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> The above link is 5 year old and totally worthless.
> 
> I live in PDC now. When you have enough posts send me a PM and I will try answer some of your questions about living here and the area.


We encourage information to be posted on the open forum, so that all forum members can benefit from the knowledge shared.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Playaboy said:


> The above link is 5 year old and totally worthless.
> 
> I live in PDC now. When you have enough posts send me a PM and I will try answer some of your questions about living here and the area.


Why don't you give it a rest? What's with the constant heavy-handedness and chipping at posters here?

I posted the link to this forum to indicate that, perhaps, all questions can be answered within the forum itself using the Search feature or Google with"expatforum" in the index.

If you feel like you have to act out, try a mirror.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Waller52 said:


> Why don't you give it a rest? What's with the constant heavy-handedness and chipping at posters here?
> 
> I posted the link to this forum to indicate that, perhaps, all questions can be answered within the forum itself using the Search feature or Google with"expatforum" in the index.
> 
> If you feel like you have to act out, try a mirror.



There is very little on expatforum about this area of Mexico. Forums rules don't allow links to other sites with lots more info. That is why I told the OP to send me a PM.


Why did you even post anything on this topic? You didn't add anything to the subject. In fact I find you don't add much of anything except to your post count. If you have any other snide comments to direct at me, send a PM


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> There is very little on expatforum about this area of Mexico. Forums rules don't allow links to other sites with lots more info. That is why I told the OP to send me a PM.


It's fine to post links to specialized sites (for instance, ones for Playa del Carmen) since they don't directly compete with this one.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

¡Ojo! to Playaboy and Waller - please play nice, ok?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder if playaboy is from Chicago?


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> It's fine to post links to specialized sites (for instance, ones for Playa del Carmen) since they don't directly compete with this one.


Playa del Carmen, Mexico forum

Playa del Carmen Forum, Travel Discussion for Playa del Carmen, Mexico – TripAdvisor

In The Roo Forum


----------

